# Chevrolet Cruze Recalled Due To Steering Defect



## xuanie (Mar 23, 2011)

-_- well that sucks.
What usually happens when a car is recalled?
Does it effect ppl who already own 1?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...only the 2,100 people "contacted" are *affected*.

...the _rest_ of us, just get to feel _nervous_.


----------



## Silver RS (Apr 8, 2011)

My dealer called me up and said my Cruze was on the recall list. I took the car in yesterday and the dealer pulled the air bag off and checked the steering wheel retainer bolt to make sure it was properly installed. All was OK and it took about 45 minutes.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...is your car a "recent" car (manufactured in 2011) or an "earlier" car (manufactured in 2010)?


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*A look at THE Cruze that broke.....*

FYI:
GM Recalls 2,500 Chevy Cruze Sedans Over Steering Wheel Issue | GM Authority


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

I heard it was only one Cruze that this happened to... very suspicious to me. These days people do strange things to get attention. I have many doubts that this is an issue.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

They've only found 1 cruze affected so far. It was covered in another post :/
Nothing to worry about imo


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

This recall could not be just based of ONE vehicle they found with this issue. It could be related with the procedure that the guys followed on the assembly line. So maybe when they found the car with this issue, they checked how it could happened and discovered the wrong procedure (wrong torque, etc). I’m presuming they made the correction and they are going to recall just the vehicles from that period of time.


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> This recall could not be just based of ONE vehicle they found with this issue. It could be related with the procedure that the guys followed on the assembly line. So maybe when they found the car with this issue, they checked how it could happened and discovered the wrong procedure (wrong torque, etc). I’m presuming they made the correction and they are going to recall just the vehicles from that period of time.


If you read the details of this, the recall is for vehicles that went through a particular workstation during a particular period of time. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

^ maybe not so much a procedure but possibly someone?


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> ^ maybe not so much a procedure but possibly someone?


Most definitely an individual on the line who could not follow directions. It happens. I was involved in designing a system for a JDM Manufacturer that wanted to track vehicles to specific workers and tasks for just this reason.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

^ I think they should. We had our own PID(Personal Identification) that we used to sign off every type of work we did in aviation. Right down to common hardware removal/replacement.


----------



## Silver RS (Apr 8, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...is your car a "recent" car (manufactured in 2011) or an "earlier" car (manufactured in 2010)?


 
I took delivery of my Cruze the first week of March 2011.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Let's not panic folks. I'd hate for everyone to run outside and check there nuts. 

PM the last 8 of your VIN to me and I can tell you if it is involved.


----------



## Oryx (Apr 8, 2011)

I just gave my steering wheel a solid tug, it didn't come off! 

Oryx


----------

